# David Siegel must pay $5.4 million in sexual harrassment suit



## McKShr6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Haven't seen this mentionned on TUG yet. As per the Feb 21st Orlando Sentinel the jury in the sexual harrassment suit ordered Siegel to pay $5.4 million to a former employee who worked for him for 14 years. He fired her in 2000. I saw him interviewed on television and he said, "this wasn't a jury of my peers, if Bill Gates was a member of the jury he would be my peer."
     I wonder how this will affect Westgate sales ?  It certainly shows what Siegel thinks of his owners who would mostly be average middle class Americans. When I did my one and only Westgate tour I saw all the photos of King David with famous people and donating to charity. This court case will not help his public image.
McKShr6


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Fees are up. We need more office help to harass*



McKShr6 said:


> Haven't seen this mentionned on TUG yet. As per the Feb 21st Orlando Sentinel the jury in the sexual harrassment suit ordered Siegel to pay $5.4 million to a former employee who worked for him for 14 years. He fired her in 2000. I saw him interviewed on television and he said, "this wasn't a jury of my peers, if Bill Gates was a member of the jury he would be my peer."
> I wonder how this will affect Westgate sales ?  It certainly shows what Siegel thinks of his owners who would mostly be average middle class Americans. When I did my one and only Westgate tour I saw all the photos of King David with famous people and donating to charity. This court case will not help his public image.
> McKShr6



That is the attitude that permeates the Wastegate operation. Owners/buyers are merely high flow money spigots for the corrupt King and his court of Weasels. Need $5.4 million? Rope in a few more suckers at $24K. It's sad really. Lets hope that Karma does its work in the long run.


----------



## JLB (Feb 26, 2008)

The real cash cow is the present owners.  X amount of dollars times _beaucoup_ adds up to whatever he feels he needs, whenever he feels he needs it.

Does anyone know who sued?  I hope it wasn't the lady who was so nice and helpful to us, and who was his administrative assistant.

Bill Gates has a right to feel insulted.  

Some people acquire wealth in a dignified and charitable manner, remembering their roots, not leaving a trail of crap (searched for a better word and couldn't find one) behind them.  Some folks conduct business in a manner where you can't even tell they were there, except for the good they did.

On the other hand . . . some folks don't seem to know how to do anything without POing someone.  I don't believe they really understand, or see, what they are doing, and it is sad.  Speaking of them _There Will be Blood_, is about people like them.  (It is a horribly depressing movie that left us just sitting there, depleted.)

Not suggesting he is in the same boat, but Donald Trump recently said that he spends his day fighting people.  The first thing he does every morning is fight someone, and then that's what he does all day, to get what he wants.

I did a legal search on a local developer with a _bad_ reputation, and they have been involved in more than 50 lawsuits in recent years!  That goes along with the type of people at the top.

I believe that type of people just believes that the crap goes along with success, that _lesser_ people just don't understand, and are jealous.  Regardless of how successful a person is, nothing is more repulsive than arrogance, inconsideration, superiority . . . 

Humility goes a long way.




timeos2 said:


> Need $5.4 million? Rope in a few more suckers at $24K. It's sad really. Lets hope that Karma does its work in the long run.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would imagine he'll find his way out of the mess on his own.  After all, he really knows a lot of people...

I have seen him in photo's with multitudes of the "beautiful people" used to decorate the hallways of his timeshares.


----------



## McKShr6 (Feb 26, 2008)

*The lady who sued was Dawn Myers of Orlando*

Myers, who is 42 years old, started as a timeshare saleswoman then she convinced him to let her run a spa at his Westgates Resorts. Siegel admitted he had a romantic interest in her from 1996-97 but he said she was fired because the spa (which was marketed to out of town timeshare owners) failed to turn a profit.
      I didn't like his remark about the jury and agree that Bill Gates should be offended. 
McKShr6


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 28, 2008)

I am at the Westgate Park City resort as I type this. This place is wonderful and the skier services are fantastic. I only have one suggestion....take down the dozens of pictures on the walls of David Segal and the celebrities and put up some nice local artists work.


----------



## JLB (Feb 29, 2008)

SB:  The celebrities he conned into being in those pictures with him would probably agree to taking them down.

Sleaze, slime, scam and scum, hanging all over all his resorts.
- - - - - -
When you (anyone) send him money, it is the equivalent of letting him into your life, to grope your wife, your daughter . . . you!   

Speak with your pocketbooks.  Tell him you will not do business with people like him.

You'll feel good for doing it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*How About Adding Some Photographic Anonymity ?*




JLB said:


> The celebrities he conned into being in those pictures with him would probably agree to taking them down.


Maybe they would be OK with adding black bars to the celebrity pictures -- over the eyes -- to conceal their identity . . .  




-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 29, 2008)

JLB said:


> SB:  The celebrities he conned into being in those pictures with him would probably agree to taking them down.




I personally found it to be very bizzare. 

Are these celebrities owners???

Who is this fat old guy in the pics smiling?

Why should I be impressed with these photos?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 29, 2008)

*It's a Bird no a cow maybe a pig - ITS THE KING!*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I personally found it to be very bizzare.
> 
> Are these celebrities owners???
> 
> ...



  The fat old guy!  I LOVE it!  Even seeing his mug is enough to make you never want to own at a Wastegate.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Fat?  Who You Calling Fat?*




timeos2 said:


> The fat old guy!





I prefer to think of it as _Executive Physique_ -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 29, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> I prefer to think of it as _Executive Physique_ -- not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



THAT picture must be at least 20 years old!  Have you seen any of the recent ones? Jared pre-Subway comes to mind.


----------



## JLB (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been studying as much as I can find on the Internet about this.  Unfortunately, the dockets and so forth are only available through the PACERS system, I can imagine how pages of them there must be.

Dawn Myers has been fighting this, legally, for 7 years!

As one who has fought to expose the true side of a prominent person myself, I know exactly what she has gone through.  Seven years of Hell!

I know she has been made out to be a whoring slut--almost the words of defense attorneys in court.  She has been ostracized and shunned, shut out of the world she once knew, stripped of her friends and made out to be an obsessed, scorned woman.

She has undergone total character assassination.

Like she said, it was not about money.  She said if it was, she would have just taken to million dollars he repeatedly offered her to have sex.  Or, (my thoughts) she would have taken the hush money and gone away.

Not only is the King of Sleaze the King of Sleaze, but it appears his new wife is the Queen of Sleaze.  Part of the evidence was that the new Mrs. S  tried to entice Ms. Myers and at least one other female employee to join in a 3-some with Mr. S.

What it is about in my words, is that good is good and bad is bad, and sometimes bad is made to appear good, and you just have to do something about it, to let people know.  I'm sure she just could not stand him being admired, and all those pictures, and all his success, when she knew what he really was.

It is incredible that she was able to accomplish what she did, right in his own hometown.  She perservered, got him to court, and had such compelling evidence that a jury of 8 people unanimously agreed with her.

The stuff I have read today is simply unbelievable.

There's not one person in a million who could have done what she has done.  She has my respect.

There may still be more to come.  When this case was thrown out in 2006, Ms. Myers appealed.  This verdict is the result of the portion that was reinstated.  The rest of her original suit is still under appeal to the US Supreme Court.

If I was still an owner, that would be it.  I would never send them another penny and never let my family set foot on any of his property.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Nice Suit.*




> David Siegel must pay $5.4 million in sexual harrassment suit


Hey, that must be the suit he's wearing in that picture. 

Who knew you had to wear special clothes for that ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Mar 3, 2008)

http://employment.law360.com/Secure/ViewArticle.aspx?id=48367

PS: This is from a subscription site, and one that restricts reprinting without permission.  If it cannot be viewed by opening the link, it likely can be with a free 7-day subscription to the site.  

This reports mentions the other part(s) of the original lawsuit, the ones still awaiting hearing by the US Supreme Court, as to whether they can continue in US District Court.



JLB said:


> I've been studying as much as I can find on the Internet about this.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 3, 2008)

I was at Westgate Park City and had a blast.

I usually try to avoid the sales center but I walked by on checkout. There were dozens of photos of David with celebrities on the walls, some are even duplicated like the one with Bruce Willis. Most looked staged at some fund fund raiser.

I think it would be extremely funny if someone took the lawsuit article and framed it and hung it on the walls of Westgate.....that would be extremely funny.


----------



## JLB (Mar 3, 2008)

Perhaps Ms. Myers has a picture of Mr. S with her, perhaps one of those times when he was wearing his birthday suit.  That would be nice on the walls with the others.

Part of the lawsuit is that Mr. S always had to have Ms. Myers (so to speak) when he visited the spa.

For some reason a Mae West line is playing in my mind, you know the one.   



Steamboat Bill said:


> I think it would be extremely funny if someone took the lawsuit article and framed it and hung it on the walls of Westgate.....that would be extremely funny.


----------

